# Planning to recruit baristas



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not recruiting yet, and when I do I'll certainly provide full details for any candidates, but I just want to put it out there that over the next few months I'll be recruiting barista staff for our forthcoming coffeeshop/cafe/restaurant business in Aberfeldy, Highland Perthshire. I'm doubtful that there will be any residents of that region on this forum, but you never know









We're planning to start off with a two group Faema, with a static house blend, guest blends and a decaff blend (3 grinders), and will be speaking to roasters such as Has Bean, Square Mile, James Gourmet Coffee, Hands On Coffee and others whose blends we hold in high regard. Alongside our espresso offering we plan to run a selection of manually brewed coffees across a selection of brew methods, ground with a Mahlkoenig Guatemala ... just enough to be awesome, and not so many that it would prevent us from always serving the absolute pinnacle of brewed coffees.

Our aim is to be known for the best coffee in the whole of Scotland. To achieve that we want to help our staff become the best baristas in the whole of Scotland... and then the UK... and then the world. This is a passion for us, and it will be a passion for our baristas. Education will never end, and we want to offer career progression that will reflect that dedication.

Anyway, it's out there now







I'll do a more formal thing later, as we have a few months yet.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds like an amazing opportunity for anyone round those parts......I wish you the very best of luck. Will have to visit one day....good excuse for a road trip!


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Sounds pretty great, Mike. Good luck!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds a good plan to me Mike. I was in Taylor Street Baristas in Mayfair today and they offer a similar range for espresso - their excellent house blend from Union Hand Roasted and a regularly changing guest SO usually from HasBean or SquareMile for which they charge a small premium.

Best of luck and hope it goes well!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

> Who's going to open the shop, Alejandro Mendez?


Hmm... celebrity opening. What a good idea







I am on good terms with a certain weatherman...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I can get you Maggot from Goldie Lookin Chain. mwahahhah


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I know one of the hairy bikers


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Keep going ... how high up the celebrity ladder can we get?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jimrobo said:


> I know one of the hairy bikers


Which one?


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Somewhere along the family tree we have Sebastian Coe lol


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Other than that Geoff Howarth the ex new Zealand cricketer and coach. Oh, and the Mrs has the casting director (I think) for emmerdale


----------

